

It Gets Worse: Joshua Schachter Leaving Yahoo - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/19/it-gets-worse-for-yahoo-delicious-founder-leaving/

======
gojomo
Maybe this is a super-tricky anti-takeover poison pill. Everyone leaves, so
Icahn and Microsoft go away. Then they slowly and secretly come back.

(Not likely, but for the sake of search and portal competition, we can hope.)

~~~
ashu
i suspect most of these people had made plans to leave long before. based on
hearsay, of course.

